# Just arrived back from Colnago!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks, I have just arrived back from Colnago. What a weekend its been. I'm still buzzing from the whole experience! Please see http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/just-arrived-back-from-colnago


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Meeting Ernesto Colnago (Part 1) http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/meeting-ernesto-colnago-part-1


----------



## edskihammer (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent beginning to the story, look forward to the following chapters. thank you for posting.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Alessandro Colnago's Custom M10 (Part 2) http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/alessandro-colnagos-custom-m10-part-2


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Yet another Mr. Colnago who prefers Du-Ra Ar-Chay. And rather ride the monocoque frame than his grandpa's lugged genius frames. That figures. Tells me volumes about the future of the brand.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

iyeoh said:


> Yet another Mr. Colnago who prefers Du-Ra Ar-Chay. And rather ride the monocoque frame than his grandpa's lugged genius frames. That figures. Tells me volumes about the future of the brand.


GAWD! You're such a Negative Nancy.
You don't like the current offerings from the brand, why would you like the future ones?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> GAWD! You're such a Negative Nancy.
> You don't like the current offerings from the brand, why would you like the future ones?


Dude, all power to you for your preferences. Plus you make a living selling bikes of this brand, don't you. I'm not here to step on your livelihood. 

I'm merely stating my preferences for lugged frames, it used to be and still is. Why would I like future frames? If they continue their lugged steel frames, I'll definitely continue as a loyal consumer. I like their lugged steel bikes.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I have only owned lugged Colnago bikes. I will not own a monocoque bike. The C59 I ordered will most likely be the last Colnago I buy.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

iyeoh said:


> Yet another Mr. Colnago who prefers Du-Ra Ar-Chay. And rather ride the monocoque frame than his grandpa's lugged genius frames. That figures. Tells me volumes about the future of the brand.




Ah...How strange you say that because here is Alessandro racing one of his Grandfathers Colnago C59's !

Both the C59 and M10 are top end racing frames! 











Also here is Mr Voeckler on an M10 which he went on to win stage 4 of the Paris - Nice race!


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

nicensleazy said:


> Also here is Mr Voeckler on an M10 which he went on to win stage 4 of the Paris - Nice race!


Yeah, but at least he (or, rather, his team) had the good sense to equip the bike with Campy components, as it should be...
SR11 and Bora wheels, that's the way to win races!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Pirx said:


> Yeah, but at least he (or, rather, his team) had the good sense to equip the bike with Campy components, as it should be...
> SR11 and Bora wheels, that's the way to win races!


Oh come on! Stop spouting your bigotry and intolerance! Stop being so negative. 

At least we now know that the Old Man's grandson loves his Dura Ace. Two out of two bikes are DI2 equipped.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

7800 is good enough


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 7800 is good enough


If you want to get philosophical, 8 speed STI/Ergo is still pretty good and provides a lot of gear flexibility. I've ridden 105 and Athena/Centaur with happiness.


----------



## TNumber5 (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone know what helmet he in wearing? Diggin the look of it!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

TNumber5 said:


> Anyone know what helmet he in wearing? Diggin the look of it!


Louis Garneau Quarz special colors.........


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Part 3 http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/the-legendary-colnago-museum


----------



## TNumber5 (Dec 30, 2009)

FrenchNago said:


> Louis Garneau Quarz special colors.........


Thanks!


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

I like his socks. Anybody know what socks those are?


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

Jbartmc said:


> I have only owned lugged Colnago bikes. I will not own a monocoque bike. The C59 I ordered will most likely be the last Colnago I buy.


Closed minded bastard ain't he? I'm sure Colnago is shuddering at the thought of losing your business.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

testpilot said:


> I like his socks. Anybody know what socks those are?


ventura socks or defeet made to order (Champion de France) better start training


----------



## jetvagabond (Aug 10, 2009)

Jbartmc said:


> I have only owned lugged Colnago bikes. I will not own a monocoque bike. The C59 I ordered will most likely be the last Colnago I buy.


I guess I missed it. Was it written in one of those articles that lugged carbon frames were not going to be produced in the future?


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

There is nothing in any article, but the manufacturing trend suggests that the lugged Colnago frame is becoming more expensive/difficult to make, market and sell. When I purchased my first carbon Colnago (an Extreme Power), it was one of several lugged frames (C-50, Extreme Power, Extreme C and Master X Light). Now the C59 is the most expensive, but interviews with Ernesto show the M10 is the favored race frame. The EPQ is a mash-up of EPS front triangles with Q-Stay rear triangles simply because the leaf stays were no longer available. Colnago tried to abandon the steel Master frame a few years ago, but wisely brought it back. Also, I own more than one lugged Colnago bike. They are the best carbon bikes. I would rather go custom than have a monocogue frame at this point.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

testpilot said:


> Closed minded bastard ain't he? I'm sure Colnago is shuddering at the thought of losing your business.


Probably not, but after owning more than a couple of Colnago lugged bikes, I know what I like and will not buy anything other than what I like. There is more to posting on a forum than being a smart aleck, also make sure your pronouns agree.:blush2:


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Jbartmc said:


> There is nothing in any article, but the manufacturing trend suggests that the lugged Colnago frame is becoming more expensive/difficult to make, market and sell. When I purchased my first carbon Colnago (an Extreme Power), it was one of several lugged frames (C-50, Extreme Power, Extreme C and Master X Light). Now the C59 is the most expensive, but interviews with Ernesto show the M10 is the favored race frame. The EPQ is a mash-up of EPS front triangles with Q-Stay rear triangles simply because the leaf stays were no longer available. Colnago tried to abandon the steel Master frame a few years ago, but wisely brought it back. Also, I own more than one lugged Colnago bike. They are the best carbon bikes. I would rather go custom than have a monocogue frame at this point.


There's a leading big name US custom frame manufacturer who tells me that they would gladly build me a lugged frame of my choice of materials in exact Colnago geometry and with the same ride characteristics as a Colnago at the price of a Ital-Wan monocoque frame. Naturally, I'm skeptical, but even the competition knows that the Old Man's competitive advantage is eroding.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

The new Colnago EPQ, Lets take a closer look (part 4) http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnano-epq


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

*Part 5 - Colnago world-wide export dept*

Part 5 - Colnago world - wide export dept http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-world-wide-export-department-part-5


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

nicensleazy said:


> Part 5 - Colnago world - wide export dept http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-world-wide-export-department-part-5


*DROOL*


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Beyond these gates are where carbon dreams are made (part 6 )

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/beyond-these-gates-are-where-carbon-dreams-ar


----------



## scootmagloot (Mar 29, 2011)

loved all of the articles about your colnago visit...some people go to the Vatican, to Mecca etc but a visit to the home of Colnago would be just as inspiring to some (me included!!). Although I'd wish they'd hurry up with my M10 frame!!!

Was there any mention on the backlog of frame orders?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Where it all began http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/where-it-all-began


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Useful information about visiting Colnago and Milan http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/information-about-visiting-colnago


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

you are all ignorant bastids.... DURA (HARD) -ACHEE ( ACE) IS Italian for hard ass. an Italian named chimano was abducted to Japan to make Italian race bike parts...Tullio sent him long ago.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

ciclisto said:


> you are all ignorant bastids.... DURA (HARD) -ACHEE ( ACE) IS Italian for hard ass. an Italian named chimano was abducted to Japan to make Italian race bike parts...Tullio sent him long ago.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Wing and Wong just took out Chimano and Archay and decided to move production from Osaka to their hometown in Shenzhen, Guangdong province.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

7800 is good enough


----------

